# Got it in ibiza



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Son in law went off to Ibiza last sunday, Friday under the weather. Saturday really poorly. Today Swine flu diagnosed

Its suposed to be my week off and him look after the business

Dave P


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Flu*

Our two youngest Daughters a Boyfriend returned from Cyprus at the weekend. All poorly, youngest has just collected Antivirals from collection centre.

They were all fine until they Flew (pardon the pun) home

Trev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It only needs one passenger with a virus on a plane and everyone gets it

12 of the 18 party that went together are down with it.
Told him to keep well away from me.
Mind it seems to be not bothered with us olduns.
dave p


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I hope he makes a rapid and complete recovery.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flu*

Hi

Same here - quick recovery is just what Doctor Daphne ordered - oooh, she sounds nice.

Russell

Out of interest, are the medicines free ot chargeable?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

sorry Russell i do not know if meds are foc. Daughter had to colect from doncaster.


Ian is normally a superfit lad who trains at the gym every morning before work, walks abot eight miles a day with two huskies.

He has full instructions to stay away from me.


Dave p


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> He has full instructions to stay away from me.
> Dave p


Coo, these personalised medication instructions are brilliant -

"Take one tablet three times a day and KEEP AWAY FROM DAVE P"

But seriously, it isn't a joking matter and I hope everyone who has contracted this swine flu makes a full recovery.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

my 6 month old daughter Sophia spent the whole of last weekend in hospital with Swine flu, they initially diagnosed Meningitus !!! and were close to doing a lumber puncture procedure to rule it out at one point !!!

They swabbed for Swine flu and treated with Tamiflu but results dont come back for swabs for 5 days ish


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Nuke we are real sorry to hear that I bet you have been so worried as she is young.
I hope Sophia soon gets better.
Love and kisses to you all 
Mavis and Ray


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

yes Mavis, she is fine now, was let out of hospital on Sunday night thank god and back at home and recovering well now.

Still no confirmation that it was Swine flu yet though, could have just been a nasty virus of some sort


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought that this swine flu was over recorded due to the fact that we do not need sick notes. Summer = time off work.

Now i am changing my view as so many people locally are really not swinging the lead. Summer holidays will see this flue escalate all around the world i am sure.

Dave locked in the office P


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Info for Russell

Tamiflu is free. Lots of people I know have had it and when anyone sneezes at work everyone runs. I think more and more over the holiday period will come down with it - Lets hope everyone recovers well.

Sonja


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought you sneezed with a cold not with flu


Dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry Redsonja
just googled swine flu symptoms ad sneezing is on the list of symptoms.


Dave never too old to learn p


----------

